# Quemé una fuente y necesito repararla.



## sudeki (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola, tengo un problema y necesito ayuda. Compré una Fuente ad alimentación regulable SKYTOPPOWER Modelo STP 3010 de 30v y 10A y por descuidado la conecte  a la red electrica pero no me percate que la regulación de voltaje de entrada esta configurada para 110v ya que la red local trabaja en 220v (primera compra de electrónica al extranjero), Por consiguiente la queme. He estado buscando los componentes que están dañados pero no he logrado encontrar ninguna referencia para buscarlos y reemplazarlos.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 22, 2017)

si puedes hacer un diagrama de la etapa inicial podria ser mas factible poder ayudarte


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2017)

Sin mas datos y/ buenas imágenes *NO* se puede opinar.

¿ Matriculas de los componentes ?
¿ Mejores fotos sin reflejos y en foco. ?


----------



## Ozow (Ago 22, 2017)

Buenas. 
Por lo que veo en la foto se parecen a la*s* fuente*s* atx para pc, donde indicas con el circulo rojo es el controlador del transformador de stan*d*by , tiene que haberse quemado por el alto voltaje que re*c*i*b*i*ó*(620v) .
Tienes que revisar fusibles y el integrado que no est*é* en*_*corto, si*_*vas a probarlo conectandolo a la red electrica ponle en*_*serie un foco de 60w de 220v para bajar la inten*s*idad de la corriente, si se te enciende el foco permanentemente al conectar la fuente eso significa que est*á* en corto


----------



## sudeki (Ago 22, 2017)

Por lo que he revisado los componenetws previos es tan en buen estado. El integrado y un diodo están quemados como se ve en la imagen. No puedo decir sus códigos por como se ve en la primera foto no es legible, pero buscando en san-Google encontré la segunda imagen que al parecer cumple con el conexionado, como solo es un azul referencia no estoy seguro si estaría bien utilizarlos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2017)

Típica torpeza derivada de la obsesión o fobia a leer los manuales
Hay que saber que CI lleva, vas a tener que sacar la placa poner fotos bien claras de ambos lados


----------



## Ozow (Ago 22, 2017)

Ese integrado lo encuentras en las fuentes de reproductores de dvd. 
Tienes que extraer el dañado para que compares las conecciones de los pines


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don sudeki te recomendo limpiar bien con alcool isopropilico la face del CI quemado despues con la punta del dedo pase un poquito de grasa termica (blanca) y linpe con lo otro dedo de las manos.
La idea es la seguinte : la matricula del CI es grabada en Laser y esa grabación es hecha en bajo relevo , la grasa termica es depositada en la matricula que estas en bajo relevo y torna la visible en blanco!.
Sienpre tengo buenos resultados con esa técnica especialmente con CIs en SMD.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2017)

sudeki dijo:


> Por lo que he revisado los componenetws previos es tan en buen estado. El integrado y un diodo están quemados como se ve en la imagen. No puedo decir sus códigos por como se ve en la primera foto no es legible, pero buscando en san-Google encontré la segunda imagen que al parecer cumple con el conexionado, como solo es un azul referencia no estoy seguro si estaría bien utilizarlos.



Eso es lo que tu crees pero debes almenos bajar la board de la carcasa, tomar una buena foto y dejar la marca y referencia de la fuente para poderte ayudar


----------



## 1024 (Ago 23, 2017)

Hola que tal, el VIPer22AD tiene posibilidades de ser, sino tendría que ser alguno similar a este:https://www.power.com/sites/default/files/product-docs/tny274-280.pdf. pero neecesitas verificar los componenetes asociados para estar seguro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2017)

Hola a todos , jo haceria una engineria reversa en torno del CI estropiado de modo puder buscar mejor en la Internet por conparación cual es el .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------

